# I think she's expecting...



## cowleyash (Apr 10, 2013)

Hey guys, my friend left her rats with my sister for 4weeks since she's in the process of moving and all we have them in sperate cages until one night they escaped and we found them together. We don't know if they mated or not, we think they did regardless. My question is that how do I know she's actually prego or not? She has been nesting recently, is that a sign?


----------



## alexn (Sep 30, 2012)

Mine nest a lot, and they're not pregnant 

Someone else will know how to tell this early, but from what I've seen, you'll know for sure soon enough


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

How long ago did you find them together? In the first week or two it's almost impossible to tell, but in the third week the signs tend to be quite obvious.


----------



## cowleyash (Apr 10, 2013)

it's going to be a month now since they've been together


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

Then she is definitely not pregnant. Rats give birth around 21 days, and I've never heard of a pregnancy lasting more than 23 days. It sounds like she's past that point so you're safe.


----------



## cowleyash (Apr 10, 2013)

he's also around 3-4 months, can that be a reason she's (she's about 1 1/2 now) not pregnant?


----------



## Reikiru (Apr 9, 2013)

I think you might be lucky then, im not too sure though, ive just had my first and last accidental litter. But i didn't see any signs until around 10 days before she gave birth. My boys the one who likes to build nests, Mina before birth didnt build anything, shes only just finished making a nest. I have my fingers crossed though that your lucky and shes not preggers. i think gestation is what 23-25 days? (totally clueless as im still learning)


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

If the boy is smaller than the girl they won't mate except in rare instances. Boys around 3-4 months are just becoming mature and anytime a boy is smaller than a girl the girl generally won't allow mating and the boy won't even try. That could be why you got lucky.


----------



## cowleyash (Apr 10, 2013)

Thanks again for all the information that helped me out. I got my baby prometheus neutured this past week, so I know their will not be any babies coming soon!


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

YAY FOR NO BABIES! Haha. Babies are cute but it sure is hard to find them good homes. Anyway, best of luck to Prometheus as he recovers from surgery!


----------



## cowleyash (Apr 10, 2013)

Thank you Rumy!


----------

